# IUI day 12 or 13?



## NordicStar (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello Everyone...

After 3 years TTC we are having one go of IUI with injectables (even tho the doc didn't think it was worth bothering with..). I'm supposed to call and book a scan on my first day of my cycle which will probably be tomorrow and I was told the actual IUI will be done on day 12 or 13 of the cycle. Now I'm wondering...I've worked out that day 12 and 13 fall on Saturday and Sunday when the clinic is closed! Any idea what they do then? I take it if they wait till day 14 it will be too late or can you just carry on with the injections and then trigger later? It's all a bit confusing! 

I'm actually wondering if it's worth all the hassle...as we've only been given an 8 % chance and as I said the doctor thought it would be a complete waste of time.   We are doing IVF in June anyway. Any thoughts on the success of IUI? 

I'm diagnosed borderline PCOS but it seems to be a different diagnose as every time it's a different doctor and they all seem to have different opinions which I'm finding slightly confusing and frustrating! The last doctor (the one who thought IUI was a waste of time) disagreed with the previous two specialists who had both diagnosed me with PCOS and had both suggested a few cycles of IUI. Now we only get one go...

Anyone else going thru IUI this month? 

xx


----------



## Nutpot (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it is worth doing, you never know, you may not need the IVF!!!!!!   

They can control your cycle on injectables so if you are due to ovulate at the weekend they can delay ovulation until the following week.

Good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck with the IUI..the clinic u are being seen in may be open for procedures during the wk/end..u may have to check..
Am currently on 3rd round of IUI and my last 2 IUI's have been carried out on a Sunday coz the assisted conception unit in the hospital opens 7 days..it's worth checking 

Sending u warm hugs n positive thoughts x


----------

